# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  the vanishin de Shin lim

## manulxipi

Hola , estoy pensando adquirir  este articulo de  tiendamagia : DVD - Desaparición – c/gimmick - Shin Lim Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
pues pido su opinion , tiene muchos angulos ?¿ se nota ?¿ es bueno ?¿ vale la pena ?¿ bueno pues me gustaria que me respondieran gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## Weribongui

Tiene muchos angulos...

----------


## cessmagic

No se que chisme será exactamente pero no parece que utilice una gran variedad de objetos "desaparecibles".

----------


## franlopez

hola a todos, 

esta semana he comprado el DVD the vanishin de Shin lim. Mi primera impresión:Altamente no recomendable. Aún no he ensayado nada pero he visto el dvd completo. Demasiados angulos, no sirve para close up. este fin de semana comenzaré a  ensayar por si cambio de opinión y os cuento más.

En mi opinión compra otra cosa. Si quieres más info no dudes en comentarme.

Saludos,

----------


## b12jose

> hola a todos, 
> 
> esta semana he comprado el DVD the vanishin de Shin lim. Mi primera impresión:Altamente no recomendable. Aún no he ensayado nada pero he visto el dvd completo. Demasiados angulos, no sirve para close up. este fin de semana comenzaré a  ensayar por si cambio de opinión y os cuento más.
> 
> En mi opinión compra otra cosa. Si quieres más info no dudes en comentarme.
> 
> Saludos,


Fran, poruqe no nos pones un post en el subforo de lo mejor y lo peor, siguiendo la plantilla y así tenemos más info y alguna impresión más extensa  :Wink1:

----------


## franlopez

hola bj12, lo pongo enseguida.

saludos

----------


## LONGSHOT

Yo no lo recomiendo, a un que el sistema es muy parecido, prefiero el Angelus. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que el accesorio es muy conocido y utilizado por muchos de nosotros y lograr los efectos del dvd requieren muchas horas de practica.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Yo no lo recomiendo, a un que el sistema es muy parecido, prefiero el Angelus. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que el accesorio es muy conocido y utilizado por muchos de nosotros y lograr los efectos del dvd requieren muchas horas de practica.

----------


## franlopez

Buenos Días A todos, 

Pues ahora que tengo un hueco os envio mi impresion sobre The Vanishin

Nombre: THE VANISHIN

Precio: 29.99

Creador: SHIN LIM

Examinable: NO. A ver, puedes desprenderte del secreto y dar a examinar la moneda, ya que es una moneda normal

Dificultad: 5, no es muy dificil de hacer

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 1. como juego para hacer a una camara está bien. 

Efecto El magomuestra una moneda y la hace desaparecer muy limpiamente. Puedes hacerlo con maga corta, sin mangas o como quieras.

Comentarios : El secreto es sencillo; no requiere mucha preparación. Para mi, basicamente es uno de esos juegos que lo compras y lo dejas en el cajon hasta los restos. El mayor problema: los angulos. No vale para close up. Si el espectador lo tienes( hablando en tarminos militares) a las 12:00 pues ok. Mi realidad no es esa. Yo suelo presentar juegos completamente rodeado. Es por eso que para mi este efecto no sirve. En cuanto relación calidad- idea . precio: es carisimo. 100% no recomendable.

----------


## jackosky

Si es por hacer desaparecer monedas sin mangas "loyale vanish", en la idea original la moneda firmada llega hasta tu zapato, yo simplemente lo uso para deshacerme de "la ultima moneda"...nunca me a llamado la atención un gimmik que puedo remplazar con mis manos...

Saludos e investigar mucho antes de comprar.

----------

